# Mitsubishi WD-52631 problem...



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Have a Mitsu. DLP TV, last time the bulb burnt out the tv powers up for 2 seconds, then starts to wind down in a sucsession of three times with the green light on, not blinking. Then the unit powers down and the green light goes out. Replaced the light bulb, and all is well. But, the lamp LED never lit up indicating a problem. Now the DLP TV is doing it again. Was wondering if it is just the fault of the bulb, or is there another underlining problem existing? There is no LED code blinking, just a steady green light . When the tv is trying to power up. And yes, I do wait for the timer light to stop blinking before trying to power up. Also tried the reset button twice with the same results. I can hear the light engine firing up and then winds down then the fan kicks on withe the light engine cycling on then off twice more. Then I hear a click, click, the led goes out then nothing. Anyone with knowledge of this aspect will be greatly appreciated. The blind man said"Wheres The Light"? ha... ha...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Before lcaillo pops in and gives you advice better than mine , I'd first try to re-seat the bulb. Take it out and put it back in.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I removed the housing that contains the bulb, cleaned the connections to and from the bulb housing, carefully removing the lamp from it carefully cleaning the wire connections to it. Then I took my computer canister of compressed air to blow the dust from it. I also removed the rear panel of the tv and done some more dust removal. By the way I did not touch the lamp with my fingers, I used a clean towel to handle it.


----------



## RetreatWI (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought a 52631 that has the same situation from a guy. Did yours turn out to be just a bad bulb? I feared the worst that the problem was a bad color wheel. I asked a TV repair man and he said probably the color wheel. So, I did some searching and came across your post. I didn't want to invest in a new bulb until I could be sure a bad bulb would cause this.

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Make sure your repair shop is very experienced with Mitsubishi, preferably an ASC.


----------



## RetreatWI (Feb 9, 2011)

I just asked if there was any way to test a DLP lamp. He said there wasn't and I told him I had a non working 52631. He said that model was prone to a bad color wheel. That's where the conversation ended pretty much.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not seen the first bad color wheel on these units. That does not mean it does not happen, but I have seen no evidence that it is common. I would not jump to that conclusion without some diagnosis. 

Where did you buy the replacement lamp. There are many bad subs and what are sold to be "original" lamps.


----------



## RetreatWI (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't buy any lamps yet. I bought the TV from a man who said it didn't work any longer. I thought I might be able to repair it. I thought it might be bad caps like in the 52725 with the BBLOD problem. In the research I did on the internet I read it could be a color wheel or a bulb. That's when I thought I'd ask a repair man. Then I came across this thread that looks to be the same problem as my TV.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would see if you can find a place with a liberal return policy on the bulb and try that. I have a 73831 and used a cheaper bulb to replace it and it worked fine for 2 months than died, luckily the bulb was under a 90day warranty so it was replaced for free.


----------



## RetreatWI (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep, that is my plan. Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That series of sets, IIRC, uses a different start voltage and the lamps are different than what appear to be identical Osram lamps. Use the lamp from Mits.


----------

